# Business Card Critique



## MichaelHenson (Jul 16, 2014)

Thinking about putting this photo as one side of a business card. Thoughts?


----------



## HikinMike (Jul 16, 2014)

I don't care for photos on a business card. This one would creep me out, and I would throw it away.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jul 16, 2014)

Good to know....


----------



## Light Guru (Jul 16, 2014)

It looks like a poorly exposed selfie taken in a mirror (you didn't even flip it so the Nikon reads properly), and your not even looking through the camera like one would when using it. 

I agree seeing this on a business card would be a bit creepy.


----------



## dennybeall (Jul 16, 2014)

Business card should stand alone - say who you are - what you do or sell and how to get in touch. This is a "mirror selfie" - see the nokin camera.


----------



## MichaelHenson (Jul 16, 2014)

Alrighty then...Thanks for the feedback. Pic deleted, idea scrapped.


----------

